# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  اتفاقية التربس حول حقوق المؤلف (الملكية  الفكرية)

## المحمدي

*اتفاقية التريبس* 
*فكرة عامة:* 

اتفاقية التريبس إحدى اتفاقيات التجارة الدولية التي تم التوصل إليها بعد دورة أوروجواي لمنظمة التجارة العالمية بشأن الاتفاقية العامة للتجارة والتعريفة الجمركية (الجات)، ووقعتها 125 حكومة كجزء من اتفاق نهائي (15). ويظهر في بنود اتفاقية التريبس التأثير القوي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على جولات المفاوضات، وكذلك التأثير القوي لقوانين حقوق البراءات الأمريكية، خاصة في المادة رقم 27 التي تنطبق على تقنيات جديدة لم تشملها الاتفاقيات السابقة فيما سبق، بما في ذلك الصناعات الدوائية (16) . "وقد انتقد كثير من خبراء الدول النامية تلك المواد، محتجين بأن حماية حق الملكية الفكرية يتباين وقعها من بلد إلى بلد إلى حد بعيد (17) ". 

لقد استخدمت الشركات متعددة الجنسيات حكومات الدول المتقدمة في الضغط على الدول النامية أثناء مفاوضات التوصل إلى اتفاقية التريبس، من أجل صياغة قواعد صارمة لحماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية (18) . ومنذئذ واجه أعضاء اتفاقية التريبس ضغوطاً لقبول التزامات تتجاوز ما نصت عليه اتفاقية التريبس. 

ومع سيطرة الشركات متعددة الجنسيات على صناعة الدواء العالمية، فإنها الآن تحتكر حقوق براءات اختراع الأدوية وتتقاضى أسعاراً باهظة عن الأدوية الأساسية. وتخضع صناعة الدواء العالمية لتحكم عدد قليل من الشركات العملاقة، خصوصاً بعد أن اندمجت عدة شركات من شركات الصناعات الدوائية في كيانات عملاقة (19) . 

*6-2. التنفيذ* 

كان أهم أثر لاتفاقية التريبس إنشاء منبر لحل المنزاعات الناشئة حول حق الملكية الفكرية، كآلية موازية لتلك التي أقامتها المنظمة العالمية لحقوق لملكية الفكرية واعتبرتها الدول المتقدمة عديمة التأثير (20). ويطالب هذا المنبر الدول بإدخال تشريع يضع إجراءات لتنفيذ الاتفاقية، كما يقدم هذا المنبر آلية دولية لحل المنازعات (إجراءات دولية للتنفيذ). 
ترسي الاتفاقية مبادئ عامة معينة تنطبق على جميع إجراءات تنفيذ حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية، [و] ... [بموجب الاتفاقية] تخضع الخلافات بين أعضاء منظمة التجارة العالمية حول احترام اتفاقية التريبس لإجراءات فض المنازعات التي وضعتها منظمة التجارة العالمية (21) .


وهيئة فض المنازعات هو الجهاز الدولي المختص بتنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس والذي يسمح للدول بتنفيذها ضد دول أخرى. ولما كان القانون الدولي برمته يقوم على الاتفاق، فقد وافقت الدول الأعضاء في منظمة التجارة العالمية على السماح لهيئة تابعة لهذه المنظمة بحسم المنازعات التي تنشأ في القوانين المحلية لهذه الدول حول تنفيذ الاتفاقية وحماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية. 
ينشأ النزاع حين تعتقد إحدى الحكومات الأعضاء أن حكومة من نظيراتها تنتهك التزاماً اتفق عليه أعضاء منظمة التجارة العالمية ... وفي النهاية، تقع مسئولية فض المنازعات في يد الدول الأعضاء أيضاً من خلال آلية فض المنازعات (22)


ويمكن أن تنجم نتائج خطيرة عن حل النزاع بموجب إجراءات الهيئة الموكلة بذلك من منظمة التجارة العالمية؛ فقد تقرر هيئة فض المنازعات توقيع عقوبات على دولة من الدول. 
إذا لم يسفر (الانتهاء من فحص الشكوى وإجراء مباحثات بشأنها بين الأطراف المعنية) عن الاتفاق على تعويض مرضٍ، للطرف الشاكي أن يطلب من هيئة فض المنازعات السماح له بتوقيع عقوبات تجارية محدودة ضد الطرف الآخر [مثل] ("وقف منح الامتيازات أو الالتزامات"). ولابد أن تمنح هيئة فض المنازعات تلك الصلاحيات للطرف الشاكي في بحر 30 يوماً ... ما لم تجمع الهيئة على رفض الطلب (23). 


إن صياغة هذه الفقرة، التي تضع الإجماع شرطاً لعدم تنفيذ العقوبات، تعني في الواقع أنه بمجرد عرض النزاع على هيئة فض المنازعات وعدم اتفاق الطرفين على تعويض ما، يحق للطرف الشاكي فرض العقوبات التجارية، مما يشكل خطراً جسيماً على الدول النامية، حيث أن تطبيق العقوبات عليها قد يكون بمثابة كارثة بالنسبة لاقتصادها القومي (24). 

ولاتفاقية التريبس عنصر آخر هو تجريم قواعد حماية المنتجات المحلية وقواعد الدولة الأولى بالرعاية، وذلك بموجب المواد 3 و 4 و 5 من اتفاقية التريبس. ويمكن وصف هذه القواعد التي تمنحها اتفاقية التريبس كما يلي: 
تحَرِّم الفقرة الخاصة بالتعامل مع الدول الأعضاء أن تميز دولة ما بين مواطنيها ومواطني دولة أخرى من الدول الأعضاء، [بينما] تحَرِّم الفقرة الخاصة بالتعامل مع الدول الأولى بالرعاية أن تميز دولة ما بين مواطني جميع الدول الأعضاء (25). 


ومعنى هذا أن مصر مقيدة بقوة القانون عند تفضيل مواطنيها وشركاتها ومواطني وشركات الدول التي تربطها بها اتفاقيات تجارية بالشروط التي تضعها اتفاقية التريبس. 

لكن متن اتفاقية التريبس لا يزال يثير المزيد من القضايا موضع الخلاف، خاصة فيما يتعلق بالحق في الصحة. فقد تعرضت الدول النامية والأقل نمواً لضغوط لتقبل باتفاقية التريبس، ولم يسهم خبراء الصحة العامة في مناقشة نصوص الاتفاقية قبل التوصل إليها، رغم أن لوبي الصناعات الدوائية في الدول المتقدمة نشط نشاطاً جماً أثناء مناقشتها، مما جعل الاتفاقية تخدم متطلبات شركات الأدوية لا متطلبات الصحة العامة (26) . 

ومن القضايا موضع الخلاف التي تثيرها اتفاقية التريبس كيفية تطبيق الدول لأوجه المرونة فيها (انظر الشرح أدناه)، وتحديد نوعية المرونة التي قد تطبق والظروف التي يمكن أن تطبق فيها. لقد ثار كثير من الجدل حول تزويد الدول الفقيرة الواقعة في منطقة جنوب الصحراء الكبرى في إفريقيا بأدوية رخيصة للإيدز، لكن نفس القدر من الاهتمام لم يوجه إلى واجب الحكومات في تزويد الأفراد بالأدوية الأساسية بموجب القانون الدولي. 

*6-3. أوجُه المرونة في اتفاقية التريبس* 

*6-3-1. خلفية* 

تحوي اتفاقية التريبس بعض جوانب المرونة فيما يخص العمل بالمنتجات التي تحميها حقوق براءة اختراعها (27). فتنص المادة 7 على أن حماية وتنفيذ حقوق الملكية الفكرية يجب أن يسهما في الارتقاء بالابتكارات التكنولوجية وفي نقل وتوزيع التكنولوجيا، ويجب أن يحقق ذلك المصالح المتبادلة لكل من منتجي ومستخدمي المعارف التقنية. تشير المادة السابعة كذلك إلى موازنة الحقوق والواجبات، إذ تسمح للدول بموازنة واجباتها تجاه أصحاب حقوق براءات الاختراع مع واجباتها التي تلزمها بها اتفاقيات حقوق الإنسان. بينما تعترف المادة 8 بحق الأعضاء في اتخاذ تدابير من أجل الصحة العامة وغيرها مما يتعلق بالمصالح العامة، لمنع إساءة استعمال حقوق الملكية الفكرية (28). ولابد من أن تكون هذه الخطوط الإرشادية أساساً لأي تفسير لاتفاقية التريبس، خاصة جوانب المرونة الواردة في المادتين 30 و 31 منها واللتين ستتم مناقشتهما تفصيلاً في هذا الجزء من الدراسة. 

*6-3-2. المادة رقم 30* 

تسمح المادة 30 للدول الأعضاء بتقديم استثناءات محدودة من حماية حقوق براءات الاختراع التي تحميها الاتفاقية، بشرط ألا تجحف هذه الاستثناءات بمصالح أصحاب براءات الاختراع. 

إن التفسير الحرفي للمادة 30 يسمح بتطبيقها على الترخيص الإجباري والاستيراد الموازي للأدوية، لكن الدول المتقدمة قاومت هذا التفسير رغم ذلك، لأن المادة 30 لم تشر إلى كيفية التحكم في تلك الإجراءات. 

ويمكن إقامة الحجة على كل من التفسيرين. فالمادة 30 تشبه المادة 9 (2) من اتفاقية برن لحماية المصنفات الأدبية والفنية التي تعتمد عليها عمليات الاستيراد الموازي، بما يؤيد تفسيراً عاماً للمادة. لكن وجود المادة 31 الأكثر تفصيلاً يمكن تفسيره على أنه يحد من مدى الاستثناءات التي تسمح بها المادة 30. وقد ثار الكثير من الجدل أثناء محاولة التوصل إلى اتفاق حول نص المادة 6 من إعلان الدوحة الصادر عن وزراء منظمة التجارة العالمية حول ما إذا كان ينبغي تطبيق المادة 30 (التي من شأنها أن تسمح بنظام أكثر مرونة) أم المادة 31 (التي تحد من سلطات الحكومات اكثر من سابقتها) (29). 

وفي النهاية، فإن أحد التفسيرات للإعلان الوزاري الصادر عن منظمة التجارة العالمية في 30 أغسطس 2003 يرى مؤشراً إلى أن منظمة التجارة العالمية تفضل التعامل مع هذه القضية بموجب المادة 31 الأكثر تقييداً 

وقد فُسِرَت المادة 30 تفسيراً أكثر تقييداً لتسمح بالتشغيل المبكر بموجب استثناء بولار Bolar من حماية براءات الاختراع (30) . ويسمح هذا الاستثناء لأي منافس قد يظهر على الساحة باستخدام اختراع حاصل على براءة الاختراع، بشرط أن يقتصر الاستخدام على مجالي البحث والتسجيل فقط (وهو أمر بالغ الأهمية بالنسبة للأدوية الجنيسة) حتى لو كانت حقوق هذا الاختراع ما زالت محفوظة. 

ويتناسب هذا مع المعايير التي وضعتها المادة 30 حيث أنه 
"غير مسموح لمنتجي الأدوية الجنيسة بالاستخدام التجاري لأي اختراع حاصل على حق براءة الاختراع قبل أن تنتهي مدة صلاحية براءة اختراعه، بحيث لا يقع أي إجحاف بالمصالح المشروعة لصاحب براءة اختراع مثل هذا الدواء." (31)


ويتعرض هذا الاستثناء لضغوط متزايدة تمارسها الدول المتقدمة أثناء المفاوضات التجارية، إذ كثيراً ما تحد الالتزامات المضافة إلى اتفاقية التريبس في الاتفاقيات التجارية الثنائيةأو الجماعية من تطبيق هذه المادة. كما أن هذه الاتفاقيات تمد فترة حماية حق براءة الاختراع على سبيل "التعويض" عن التأخر في التسجيل. 

*6-3-3. المادة رقم 31* 

تتناول المادة 31 من اتفاقية التريبس تنظيم الترخيص الإجباري، والاستيراد الموازي، والاستخدام الحكومي للأدوية (32) لكنها تُخضِع تلك الإجراءات لشروط تهدف إلى حماية مصالح أصحاب حق براءة الاختراع. 

لقد حظي الترخيص الإجباري، مع بعض القيود، بقبول القانون الدولي منذ توقيع اتفاقية باريس لحماية الملكية الصناعية في عام 1883 (33).وتسمح اتفاقية التريبس بالترخيص الإجباري للدواء والاستخدام الحكومي له، وهو أحد أشكال الترخيص الإجباري ترخص فيه الحكومة لنفسها إنتاج الأدوية، بما في ذلك الأدوية الخاصة بطوارئ الصحة العامة، دون أن تقتصر عليها (34). 

تضع المادة 31 من اتفاقية التريبس عدداً من القيود على ممارسة الدولة لحق إصدار تراخيص إجبارية، بما في ذلك القيود التي تقضي بأن الأدوية المنتجة بترخيص إجباري يجب أن تقصر على الاستخدام المحلي "في غالب الأحوال"، واشتراط دفع تعويض وضرورة البرهنة على محاولة الحصول على ترخيص اختياري بالشروط التجارية (35). ورغم أن من الشروط المطلوبة لاستخراج الترخيص الإجباري لأحد الأدوية تقديم تعويض معقول لصاحب براءة اختراعه، إلا أن هذا الشرط خاضع للملحق المناسب "حسب ظروف الحالة"، علماً بأن الأدوية الجنيسة التي تصنع بموجب ترخيص إجباري أرخص بشكل ملحوظ من الأدوية ذات الأسماء التجارية. وستتم مناقشة صعوبات اللجوء إلى الترخيص الإجباري في القسم التالي. 

*6-4. الصعوبات الكامنة في اتفاقية التريبس:* 

تضع اتفاقية التريبس عددا من العراقيل أمام الدول النامية، حتى في الاستفادة من أوجه المرونة الموجودة بالاتفاقية. ولابد أن نلفت الأنظار، في هذا السياق، إلى اثنتين من الصعوبات التي ستؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً في الدول النامية ألا وهما: شرط امتداد حماية براءات اختراع الأدوية لمدة عشرين عاماً، وصعوبات تنفيذ الترخيص الإجباري. 

إن حماية براءة الاختراع لمدة عشرين عاماً (36) تعطي حماية أطول مما ينبغي لحق الامتياز، مما يحرم الدول النامية من فوائد المُنْتَج طوال هذه المدة (37) . إن فترة حماية براءة الاختراع بموجب اتفاقية التريبس تمنع الشركات غير الحاصلة على حق امتياز تصنيع الأدوية التجارية من تصنيع النظائر الجنيسة لتلك الأدوية. وبذا يستمر ارتفاع أسعار الأدوية، مما يؤثر بالسلب على حق الأفراد في الحصول على الأدوية الأساسية (38) ، وفي الوقت نفسه، تتيح هذه الفترة لشركات الأدوية ميزة التمتع بأرباح الأدوية الحاصلة على الامتياز لمدة أطول مما يلزم لتغطية تكاليف الأبحاث الدوائية وتطوير الأدوية (39) . 

لا تتضمن اتفاقية التريبس إلا القليل من القيود القانونية ضد الترخيص الإجباري، إلا أن التهديدات السياسية الصادرة عن شركات الصناعات الدوائية، لاسيما الشركات متعددة الجنسيات منها، تمكنت -حتى الآن- من منع معظم الدول النامية من تصنيع الأدوية الجنيسة (40). فمثلاً، عندما حاولت حكومة جنوب أفريقيا تصنيع أدوية الإيدز بموجب الترخيص الإجباري، قاضت الشركات متعددة الجنسيات هذه الحكومة، واستغرقت القضية التي رفعتها ضدها عدة سنوات حتى فصل فيها القضاء، مات أثناءها آلاف الناس متأثرين بمرض الإيدز (41). ومع أن الأمر انتهى بسحب شركات الصناعات الدوائية للقضية (يرجع هذا جزئياً للدعم الدولي لحق جنوب إفريقيا في استخدام الترخيص الإجباري لمواجهة وباء الإيدز المستشري فيها) (42)، إلا أن هذا الحدث يظل مثالاً قوياً على العراقيل العملية التي تقف في وجه استخدام حق الترخيص الإجباري. 

*6-5. إعلان الدوحة (43) :* 
أكد إعلان الدوحة على ما سبق أن سمحت به اتفاقية التريبس، ألا وهو التأكيد على حق الدول في إصدار التراخيص الإجبارية (44) .


إن أزمات الصحة العامة، كوباء فيروس ومرض الإيدز، والملاريا، والدرن، تشكل "حالات طوارئ" بموجب اتفاقية التريبس وترخص بالانتفاع بالاستثناءات الواردة في المادة 31 من الاتفاقية. وينص إعلان الدوحة الوزاري الخاص باتفاقية التريبس والصحة العامة نصاً صريحاً على أن فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، والملاريا، والدرن وغيرها من الأوبئة تُعتبر طوارئ صحية عامة لا تنقطع في الدول النامية، مما يسمح لها بالانتفاع بالاستثناءات الخاصة بحق امتيازات الأدوية (45). 

وأعاد إعلان الدوحة التأكيد مجدداً على حق كل دولة في منح التراخيص الإجبارية وتحديد شروط هذه التراخيص (46). 

وبينما أشار إعلان الدوحة إشارة مباشرة إلى فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والملاريا والدرن، فإنه لم يشر بالاسم إلى الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي ( سي)، والذي يمكن اعتباره من الطوارئ الصحية العامة في مصر، حيث تشير الإحصائيات إلى أن حوالي 10-15% من إجمالي سكان مصر مصابون بعدوى فيروس سي (47). 

ولم يقتصر إعلان الدوحة على هذه الأوبئة الثلاثة كمسبب للأزمات الصحية العامة، بل ذكرها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، ويعتمد تطبيق إعلان الدوحة على الظروف المحلية لكل بلد على حدة، مما يعني أن مصر لها - بموجب إعلان الدوحة - أن تأخذ خطوات لمعالجة الأزمة الصحية التي يسببها فيروس سي مستفيدة من جوانب المرونة في اتفاقية التريبس. ويتفق هذا مع توصية انتهت إليها دراسة أصدرها مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء المصري في فبراير 2003، حيث طالبت الدراسة المسئولين المصريين بـ"توسيع قائمة الأمراض التي تحظى باهتمام عالمي في مجال محاربتها لتشمل الأدواء المنتشرة في مصر." (48) 

وترجع أهمية إعلان الدوحة إلى أن منظمة التجارة العالمية قالت فيه بالتحديد إن الحكومات لها حق إصدار تراخيص إجبارية لتصنيع الأدوية الجنيسة. وهذا الإعلان في جوهره توضيح وتفسير لاتفاقية التريبس، وأعلنت على أساسه حالة الطوارئ في زيمبابوي وكفل إصدار هذا البلد لتراخيص إجبارية. وهكذا طمأن إعلان الدوحة الدول النامية أن منح التراخيص الإجبارية لن يؤدي إلى مقاضاتها أمام هيئة فض المنازعات التابعة لمنظمة التجارة العالمية (49) . 

كما مد إعلان الدوحة آخر موعد بالنسبة للدول الأقل نمواً للالتزام باتفاقية التريبس في تشريعاتها الوطنية من 1 يناير 2006 إلى 1 يناير 2016 (50). لكنه لا يرجح أن تتوفر لتلك الدول أية قدرة على تصنيع الأدوية عند هذا التاريخ، وهكذا، ربما كان تأجيل الميعاد إلى 2016 مجرد حركة فارغة من المضمون. 

*الاستيراد الموازي والقرار الوزاري الصادر في 30 أغسطس:* 

الاستيراد الموازي عملية يجري بموجبها استيراد أحد الدول لأحد المنتجات المحمية ببراءة اختراع من بلد آخر على أساس أن صاحب براءة الاختراع قد حصل على مقابل لمنتجه عندما باعه للمرة الأولى (51). 

والاستيراد الموازي حل مناسب للبلدان التي ليست لديها بنية تحتية تتيح لها تصنيع الأدوية الجنيسة باستخدام الترخيص الإجباري. وعلى المستوى النظري، فتلك الدول مسموح لها بمنح تراخيص إجبارية لاستيراد الأدوية. لكن العقبة هنا هو أن اتفاقية التريبس لا تسمح بالاستيراد الموازي للأدوية الجنيسة وإنما فقط للأدوية ذات الاسم التجاري المحمي ببراءة اختراع، مما يغلق الباب أمام مصدر رخيص للأدوية (52). 

تسمح اتفاقية التريبس للدول بسن تشريعات تسمح لها بالاستيراد الموازي من الدول التي يتولى فيها إنتاج الأدوية الحاصلون على حق امتياز تصنيعها، أو التي يجري إنتاج الأدوية فيها بموجب ترخيص اختياري تجاري. ولكن نص المادة 31 (و) من اتفاقية التريبس يقصر التراخيص الإجبارية في الغالب على الاستخدام المحلي، مما يحد من مجال الاستيراد الموازي (53). 

وبهذا فالاستيراد الموازي للأدوية المصنعة بترخيص إجباري يبدو للوهلة الأولى كما لو كان ينتهك اتفاقية التريبس. وهذا الوضع هو الذي أدى إلى سن كل من المادة 6 من إعلان الدوحة، والقرار الوزاري الصادر في 30 أغسطس 2003 (54). 

دعت المادة 6 من إعلان الدوحة الدول لإنشاء نظام يسمح للدول النامية والأقل نمواً باستيراد الأدوية من دول أخرى مصنعة للأدوية الجنيسة، حتى يتاح للدول التي تنقصها القدرة على تصنيع الأدوية الانتفاع باتفاقية التريبس. ويزعم قرار 30 أغسطس أنه الآلية التنفيذية لهذه التعليمات، حيث أرسي إجراءات للاستيراد الموازي للأدوية. 

لكن هذا النظام لاقى نقدا بحجة أنه يضع قيوداً مفرطة وأنه غيرعمليّ (55) . كما انتقدت جماعات حقوق الإنسان هذا القرار على أساس أنه يقدم حلولا غير عملية للدول النامية، ويعظم المزايا التي تحصل عليها شركات الصناعات الدوائية والدول الغربية (56). 

ومن الجهة الفنية، يسقط القرار التزامات أعضاء منظمة التجارة العالمية بموجب المادتين الفرعيتين 31 (و) و 31 (ح) (اللتين تشترطان أن تكون المنتجات غالباً للسوق المحلية بالنسبة للمادة الأولي، بينما تشترط المادة الثانية دفع مقابل مادي لصاحب براءة الاختراع) لكنه يخضع لبعض الشروط. وتتصف هذه الشروط بكونها ثقيلة الوطأة، حيث تشمل إجراءات صارمة للإبلاغ وإلزام كل من الدول المصدرة والمستوردة بإصدار تراخيص إجبارية (57). 

* تأثير التراخيص الإجبارية على إتاحة الأدوية للأفراد:* 

إن تملّك سلطة إصدار الترخيص الإجباري لا يعني بالضرورة الشروع في منح التراخيص بالفعل. فأحياناً يكون مجرد التهديد بذلك حافزاً كافياً للشركات لخفض الأسعار. 

ومن أمثلة الحالات التي استخدمت فيها الحكومات هذا الحق أثناء المفاوضات الخاصة بالأسعار لتهديد الشركات باستخدام التراخيص الإجبارية ما حدث أثناء رعب مواجهة استعمال سلاح الجمرة الخبيثة (الأنثراكس) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا عقب هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر على نيويورك وواشنطن في 2001. فقد مارست كل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا وقتها ضغوطاً على شركة "باير" لإرغامها علي بيع عقارها "سيبرو"، المعالج للجمرة الخبيثة والمحمي ببراءة اختراع، للحكومتين بسعر مخفض في عام 2001، وإلا سترد الحكومتان على شركة باير بالسماح بإنتاج نظائر جنيسة لنفس الدواء. وأثارت حكومتا البلدين جلبة حول الأرباح التي تجنيها الشركة من هذا العقار. ونتيجة لتلك الجلبة، باعت شركة باير العقار للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا بنصف الثمن. 

إن حالة الرعب التي اجتاحت أمريكا الشمالية من الجمرة الخبيثة دفعت كلاً من أمريكا وكندا إلى انتهاك قواعد حقوق الملكية الفكرية التي طالما دعت إلى حمايتها وضغطت على الدول النامية لتقبلها - رغم أن هذه الدول تواجه أزمات حقيقية تهدد الصحة العامة فيها (58). 

غالباً ما تساق الحجج بأن أي تدخل في التمتع الكامل بحقوق براءات اختراع الأدوية سيؤثر بالسلب على حصول الناس على الأدوية الأساسية، ذلك لأن الشركات ستقلل ميزانية الأبحاث الدوائية وتطوير الأدوية الأساسية الهامة لبلدان العالم الثالث. لكن نسبة ميزانية شركات الصناعات الدوائية المخصصة للأبحاث ولتطوير الأدوية قليلة، بل لا تتناسب مع نسبة الميزانية المخصصة للقطاعات الأخرى، وخاصة قطاع التسويق (59). 

كما أن الكثير من الأبحاث الدوائية وعمليات تطوير الأدوية تجري ميدانياً في معامل القطاع العام وبتمويل حكومي (60). أضف إلى ذلك أن بعض شركات الأدوية الكبرى تنفق معظم ميزانيتها المخصصة للأبحاث وتطوير الأدوية على الأبحاث "المأمونة" التي تمارس على تركيبات ثبت أنها مربحة، وعلى الحالات المربحة لا الحالات التي تهدد الحياة (كأدوية السمنة بدلا من أدوية أمراض القلب مثلا) (61). يعني هذا أن بيد هذه الشركات خفض أرباحها، بخفض أسعار الأدوية الحاصلة على حق امتياز التصنيع، دون تقليل الإنفاق على الأبحاث الدوائية وتطوير الأدوية (62). كما يعني ذلك أيضا أن استخدام الأدوية الجنيسة لن يكون غالباً العامل الحاسم فيما إذا كانت شركات الأدوية ستقوم بتطوير أدوية جديدة لمعالجة الأمراض التي تصيب بلدان العالم الثالث. 


6-8. الالتزامات المضافة إلى التريبس (تريبس بلس): 

تتعرض الدول النامية للضغوط، غالباً على يد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لتقبل بشروط تتجاوز ما تلزمها به اتفاقية التريبس، أو ما يسمى بـ "تريبس زائد أو تريبس بلس". 
التريبس بلس مصطلح يشير إلى الجهود الرامية لمد فترة صلاحية حق امتياز الأدوية ليتجاوز العشرين عاماً التي تنص عليها اتفاقية التريبس كحد أدنى، بهدف تشديد حماية هذا الحق، وللحد من إصدار التراخيص الإجبارية بطرق لا تتطلبها اتفاقية التريبس، والحد من الاستثناءات الممنوحة لتيسير إدخال الأدوية الجنيسة بشكل عاجل (63). 


و مما يثير القلق أيضاً أن كلاً من المنظمة العالمية لحقوق لملكية الفكرية والدول الصناعية تقدمان لدول العالم النامي دعماً فنياً يتجاهل الاحتياجات الصحية لسكان هذه الدول (64)، ولا يوجهها إلى استغلال الحقوق التي تكفلها أوجه المرونة التي تتضمنها اتفاقية التريبس. 
تقع كل من هاتين المؤسستين [منظمة التجارة العالمية والمنظمة العالمية لحقوق الملكية الفكرية] تحت ضغوط شديدة للدفاع عن مصالح الشركات الكبيرة التي تملك حق امتياز تصنيع الأدوية وغيرها من حقوق الملكية الفكرية الأخرى (65).

بل إنه يمكن القول إن أسوأ آثار اتفاقية التريبس على إمكانية حصول الناس على الدواء يكمن في استخدام (أو بالأحرى إساءة استخدام) الاتفاقية في الخطاب السياسي لدعم التهديد بتوقيع العقوبات، لدرجة أن أضرار هذا الاستخدام السياسي قد تفوق أضرار بنود الاتفاقية، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن الاستثناءات نادراً ما حظيت بتفسير يُحتجّ به (66). 


يحدث هذا رغم أن الدول المتقدمة يجب عليها، بحكم القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان، أن تساعد الدول النامية على ضمان حماية هذه الحقوق. فقد قامت لجنة الأمم المتحدة للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعيةوالثقافية، وهي اللجنة المسئولة عن تفسير ومراقبة تنفيذ العهد الدولي للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعيةوالثقافية، مؤخراً باستجواب دولتي الدنمارك وإيطاليا حول ما قامت به كل من الدولتان لضمان استفادة الدول النامية الاستفادة القصوى من أوجه المرونة الموجودة باتفاقية التريبس. وقد أشارت كل من الدنمارك وإيطاليا أنهما تدعمان الاستفادة التامة من هذه الأوجه؛ ولكن أهم ما جدّ هو قرار اللجنة إلزام الدول المتقدمة بتقديم تقارير عن تنفيذها لواجبها في مساعدة الدول النامية، ونأمل أن يبشر هذا بإيلاء هذا الأمر مزيدا من الاهتمام في المستقبل من أعضاء اللجنة (67). 

*6-9. خلاصة حول اتفاقية التريبس وأوجه المرونة فيها:* 

تحوي اتفاقية التريبس عدداً من أوجه المرونة حتى تتماشى مع حماية حق الإنسان في الصحة. تشمل هذه النواحي: 
سلطة إصدار تراخيص إجبارية للأدوية الأساسية. 
سلطة استيراد الأدوية الجنيسة من خلال نظام منظمة التجارة العالمية. 


لكن هذه الجوانب المرنة تحتاج إلى التطبيق على المستوى القومي - سواء في القانون أو في الممارسة العملية. وتُعتبر الدولة مقصِّرة في التزاماتها بموجب العهد الدولي للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، في حالة اكتفائها بسنّ بنود في قانون براءات الاختراع تنص على السماح بإصدار التراخيص الإجبارية، دون أن تقوم بالفعل بإصدار هذه التراخيص للأدوية الجنيسة ولا تستوردها. فالعهد الدولي للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية يلزم الدولة بتوفير إمكانية الحصول على الأدوية الأساسية، وما جوانب المرونة في اتفاقية التريبس إلا مجرد وسيلة تتيح للدول حماية هذا الحق، وخاصة بعد 1 يناير 2005، مع بدء سريان اتفاقية التريبس على مصر ومثلها من الدول (68) . 
--------------------------
15- Musungu F (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص 213. 

16- Wojahn P (الهامش 9 عاليه) ص .479 

17- السابق. 

18- Musungu F (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص215 . 

19- Joseph S (الهامش 5 عاليه) ص 428. 

20- تتضح أهمية آلية منظمة التجارة العالمية لفض المنازعات، ومكانتها في القانون الدولي، من التعليق الذي يقول: "أنه كان أهم تغيير في الفقه التشريعي للاقتصاد الدولي في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين"، انظر/انظري 

Nicholls P, "GATT doctrine," 2 Virginia Journal of International Law (1996) 380 

مقتبساً في Shanker D "The Vienna convention on the law of treaties, the dispute settlement system of the WTO and the Doha declaration on the TRIPS agreement," Journal of World Trade 36(4) (2002) 721 723. 

21- TRIPS: A more detailed overview of the TRIPS agreement, Overview: the TRIPS Agreement، موقع منظمة التجارة العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت، ، زيارة 22 أغسطس 2004. 

22- Dispute settlement، موقع منظمة التجارة العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت، ، زيارة 22 أغسطس 2004. 

23- Understanding the WTO - A unique contribution, at WTO website، موقع منظمة التجارة العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت، >http://www.wto.org/english/thewto_e/whatis_e/tif_e/disp1_e.htm< ، زيارة 22 أغسطس 2004. 

24- Musungu F (الهامش رقم 3 عاليه) ص 215، ومقتبساً به: Abbott F, "The TRIPS Agreement, access to medicines and the WTO Doha Ministerial Conference" (2001) Occasional Paper 7 Geneva: Quaker United Nations Office 

وكذلك "WTO needs reminding we all deserve health care" Toronto Star 11 November 2001. 

25- "A More Detailed Overview of the TRIPS Agreement"، موقع منظمة التجارة العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت، 

، زيارة 22 أغسطس 2004. 

26- انظر/انظري: Musungu F (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص 214 ومقتبساً به 

Howse and Mutua "Trading in human rights: the human rights obligations of the WTO" ICHRRD (April 2000) 

انظر/انظري كذلك Abbott F (الهامش 24 عاليه)، 

و Velasquez G and Boulet P, Globalisation and access to drugs: Perspectives on the WTO/TRIPS agreement (1999). 

27- يحتوي ملحق هذه الدراسة على ترجمة عربية لبعض المواد ذات الصلة من اتفاقية التريبس واللتي سيناقشها هذا الجزء بالتفصيل. 

28- "A More Detailed Overview of the TRIPS Agreement"، موقع منظمة التجارة العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت، ، زيارة 22 أغسطس 2004. 

29- انظر/انظري: 

Shanker D, "The Vienna Convention on the law of treaties, the dispute settlement system of the WTO and the Doha declaration on the TRIPS agreement," Journal of World Trade 36(4) (2002) 721 

و Haag T, "TRIPS since Doha: How far will the WTO go toward modifying the terms for compulsory licensing?" (2002) 84 J. Pat. & Trademark Off. Society 945. 

و Blacket A, "Whither social clause? Human rights, trade theory and treaty interpretation" (1999) 31 Columbia Human Rights Law Review I, 

و Drahos P (الهامش 2 عاليه) ص 3، الذي ينص على أن "جميع الدول النامية تقريباً كانت أكثر ترحيباً من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد الأوروبي بالنهج الذي تطرحه المادة 30". للاطلاع على وجهة نظر ترى أن المادة 30 غير قابلة للتطبيق على أوضاع الصحة العامة انظر/انظري: المستندات التي قدمها الاتحاد الأوروبي لمنظمة التجارة العالمية بتاريخ 6 مارس 2000 في Canada - Patent protection of pharmaceutical products (Canada - Patent Protection), WTO doc. WT/DS114R، والذي صرح فيه الاتحاد الأوروبي بأن "المادة 30 من اتفاقية التريبس لم تكن تهدف لحل مشكلات الصحة العامة في العالم بأكمله". 

انظر/ انظري أيضا الحكم الصادر في قضية حماية حق الامتياز: حالة كندا (Canada - Patent Protection)، الذي قبل حجة الاتحاد الأوروبي القائلة بأن الهدف والغرض من اتفاقية التريبس غير ذي صلة بتفسير المواد الموضوعية من الاتفاقية. 

للاطلاع على وجهة نظر مخالفة في تفسير اتفاقية التريبس انظر/انظري عموماً Botoy E, "Potential and substantial benefits of the TRIPS agreement to the Member countries of the African Intellectual Property Organisation in the patent field," The journal of world intellectual property 4(1) (2001) 91 

خاصة ص 95 التي ورد فيها: "في الحقيقة، لا تشجع اتفاقية التريبس على التشدد في حماية الحقوق الخاصة. فهي من جهة تكفل حماية حق الامتياز، لكن من جهة أخرى يجاهد واضعوها للحفاظ على المنافسة العادلة والسوق المفتوحة". 

30- انظر/انظري Shanker (الهامش 29 عاليه) ص 737-738. 

31- Musungu (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص 222. 

32- تسمح المادة 44 (2) من اتفاقية التريبس صراحة وبالتحديد بالاستخدام الحكومي. 

33- Musungu (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص 219. انظر/انظري أيضا المادة 5 (أ) (2) من اتفاقية باريس 

34- Musungu (الهامش 3 عاليه)، و المادة 31 من اتفاقية التريبس في ضوء المادة 5 (أ) (2) من اتفاقية باريس. 

35- رغم ذلك، يوجد تساهل في بعض من هذه الشروط أثناء الطوارئ الصحية. فمثلاً، لا ينطبق شرط ضرورة إثبات بذل محاولات لاستخراج ترخيص تجاري في حالات الطوارئ الصحية - المادة 31 (ب). 

36- اتفاقية التريبس، المادة 33. 

37- حامد، محمد رؤوف. حقوق الملكية الفكرية: رؤية جنوبية مستقبلية. القاهرة: المكتبة الأكاديمية، 2002، ص 22. 

38- السابق. ص 23. 

39- السابق ص 22 

40- السابق ص 24. 

41- السابق ص 23. 

42- السابق ص 34 

43- إعلان حول اتفاقية التريبس والصحة العامة، مؤتمر وزاري، الجلسة الرابعة، الدوحة 9-14 نوفمبر 2001، WT/MIN (01)/DEC/W/2 بتاريخ 14 نوفمبر 2002 (إعلان الدوحة). انظر ترجمة غير رسمية لنص الإعلان في ملحق هذه الدراسة. 

44- Drahos P (الهامش 2 عاليه) 

45- إعلان الدوحة، الفقرة 5. 

46- السابق. 

47- انظر/انظري: Z Mezban and A Wakil, "Hepatitis C in Egypt," ، زيارة 30 نوفمبر 2004. ومن المعترف به على المستوى الدولي أن معدل الإصابة بعدوى الالتهاب الكبدي الناشئ عن فيروس سي في مصر يعد معدلاً وبائياً. انظر/انظري: G Armstrong, "Commentary: Modelling the epidemiology of hepatitis C and its complications," International Journal of Epidemiology 2003; 32:725-726: ، زيارة 30 نوفمبر 2004. 

48- نافع، مدحت وآخرون، "آثار تطبيق اتفاقية التريبس على صناعة الدواء في مصر" (مركز للمعلومات و دعم اتخاذ القرار بمجلس الوزراء، فبراير 2003)، ص 42. 

49- قبل صدور إعلان الدوحة، أخذت الكثير من الدول المتقدمة موقفا فحواه أن المصالح المجتمعية غير ذات موضوع عند تفسير اتفاقية التريبس، ومن شأن هذا التفسير أن يحد من الاختيارات المتاحة أمام الدول النامية لتفسير الاتفاقية. وهكذا، أعلن الاتحاد الأوروبي أن " ... الأطراف المتباحثة بشأن اتفاقية التريبس أخذت في اعتبارها المصالح المجتمعية عندما وافقت على توازن المصالح التي تحميها اتفاقية التريبس. ومن ثم، فليس من حق دول أعضاء بمنظمة التجارة العالمية كل على حدة أن تعيد ترتيب تلك المصالح من طرف واحد بتعديل مستوى الحماية الذي توفره الاتفاقية" ورد في حماية حق الامتياز في كندا، الفقرة 4 (3) (أ) النقطة 3. يجب ألا ننسى أهمية إعلان الدوحة في تأكيد حقوق الدول الأفراد في تفسير جوانب المرونة في صالحها، وهكذا، أعاد إعلان الدوحة تعريف اتفاقية التريبس، فأعطى فعالية لما بها من جوانب مرونة، ولولا ذلك ما كان لتلك الجوانب أية فعالية. ويؤكد إعلان الدوحة أساساً الرأي القائل بأن: " ... اتفاقية التريبس قد أنعمت على الدول بحق اتخاذ التدابير الضرورية لحماية الصحة العامة والتغذية (مثلا)، وهي تدافع عن المصلحة العامة للقطاعات ذات الأهمية الحيوية لنموها الاجتماعي-الاقتصادي والتكنولوجي لتمنع إساءة استخدام أصحاب حقوق الامتياز لحقهم في الملكية الفكرية". (انظر/انظري Botoy (الهامش 28 عاليه) ص 95. 

50- للاطلاع على تعليق على هذه الخطوة انظر/انظري Drahos (الهامش 2 عاليه) 

51- Musungu (الهامش 3 عاليه) ص 220. 

52- Joseph (الهامش 5 عاليه) ص 450. 

53- Drahos (الهامش 2 عاليه) ص 2. 

54- Drahos (الهامش 2 عاليه) ص 3، وGopakumar K, "The WTO deal on cheap drugs, a critique," The journal of world intellectual property 7(1) (2004) 99 100 ، و James J "Drug patents and developing countries: problems remain," AIDS Treatment News Issue 385 .November 2002 أما القرار الوزاري فمرجعه WT/L/540, 2 September 2003 ، ويحتوي ملحق هذه الدراسة على ترجمة غير رسمية للإعلان الوزاري. 

55- Gopakumar (الهامش 54 عاليه) ص 99: "إن القراءة المتأنية للقرار وتصريح رئيس المجلس العام [لوزراء منظمة التجارة العالمية] الذي صاحبه توضح أن الدول النامية قد عادت ضحية للي الذراع بيد الغرب"، وفي ص 106: "هكذا، اختار صانعو القرار طريقاً وعراً، متجاهلين الحل البسيط الذي تقدمه المادة 30 من اتفاقية التريبس ..."، وفي ص 112: " [إن] الشروط الإجرائية، والقانونية و المؤسسية لتنفيذ القرار تجعله حلاً ضعيف المفعول وغير عملي لتنفيذ مثل هذه المادة". انظر/انظري ملحق هذه الدراسة من اجل ترجمة غير رسميه إلى العربية لتصريح رئيس مجلس وزراء منظمة التجارة العالمية المصاحب لإعلان 30 أغسطس. 

56- صحيفة الحياة، "منظمة التجارة تبيح للدول الفقيرة استيراد أدوية بديلة قليلة الكلفة"، عدد 31 أغسطس 2003، ص 1 و 6. 

57- Gopakumar.( الهامش 54 عاليه) ص 105. 

58 - Joseph (الهامش 5 عاليه) ص 432. 

59- السابق. 

60- السابق ص 433. 

61- السابق ص 435. 

62- السابق. 

63- Hoen (الهامش 10 عاليه) ص 29. 

64- السابق ص 30. 

65- السابق 

66- Joseph (الهامش 5 عاليه) ص 430. 

67- "UN Committee on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights Considers the Impact of the Intellectual Property Rules on Human Rights"، متاح على >www.3dthree.org< ، زيارة 30 نوفمبر 2004. 

68- أوصت لجنة الأمم المتحدة للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعيةوالثقافية مؤخرا بأن تتيح شيلي لسكانها الأدوية الجنيسة باستخدام جوانب المرونة في اتفاقية التريبس. انظر/انظري الهامش 65 عاليه. 
كل الحقوق محفوظة © المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية 
بريد اليكتروني : eipr@eipr.org



- *الحق في الخصوصية || الصحة وحقوق الإنسان || العنف والسلامة الجسدية* 
*English* 

*9. الالتزام باتفاقية التريبس وأثره على الحق في الصحة في مصر:* 
"تأثيره [التريبس] خراب بيوت وارتفاع جنوني في أسعار الدواء وخصوصاً إن 83% من خامات الدواء بنستورده من برا ولذلك كنت بطالب إن الـ200 دواء اللي ما اتسجلوش نسارع بتسجيلهم" (94).


كان أمام مصر مهلة للخضوع لاتفاقية التريبس في مجال المنتجات الدوائية انتهت في 1 يناير 2005، ويعني هذا في جوهره أن تضمن التشريعات المصرية الآن حماية براءات المنتجات الدوائية وعمليات الصناعات الدوائية، وأن تمتد هذه الحماية لمدة عشرين عاما (95). 

قامت الحكومة المصرية بإعداد الإطار التشريعي المناسب للالتزام بالاتفاقية ونشره فى الجريدة الرسمية على ألا يبدأ العمل به إلا في 1 يناير 2005. ورغم كثرة الحديث عن اتفاقية التريبس والصحة العامة، خاصة حول الحصول على الأدوية الأساسية، إلا أن معظم المناقشات التي جرت في مصر بهذا الشأن قامت على نقص شديد في المعلومات الأساسية. 

كان من أوضح مظاهر سوء الفهم الذي أحاط بالقضية الاعتقاد بأن تسجيل الدواء قبل 1 يناير 2005 سيعفيه من الخضوع لقوانين الملكية الفكرية بعد أول يناير. وبناءً على ذلك، نقلت الصحف عن وزير الصحة تعليماته بزيادة وإسراع معدلات عملية تسجيل الأدوية قبل حلول عام 2005 وبدء تنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس (96). كما صرح الدكتور محمود عبد المقصود، أمين عام نقابة الصيادلة لباحثي المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية بأنه 
"وقت ما يطبق التريبس سيطبق على الأدوية التي يتم تسجيلها بعد 1/1/2005... ولكن الموجود حتى 31/12/2004 لن يتأثر." (97)


وهو نفس الرأي الذي سمعناه من الدكتور ثروت باسيلي، عضو مجلس الشورى ورئيس مجلس إدارة شركة آمون للمستحضرات الدوائية الذي قال إنه 
"لحسن الحظ أن جميع [الأدوية] المتاحة في السوق ستبقى كما هي، ولن تطبق الأسعار المرتفعة إلا على ما سيكتشف منها بعد 1/1/2005، وهو عدد قليل من الأدوية يبلغ 5 أو 6 أدوية في العام الأول، ومثلها في العام الثاني، ونفس الشئ في العام الثالث ..." (98).


وهكذا، فإن الانطباع السائد، والذي عززته الحكومة، كان بأن تسجيل الأدوية قبل 1 يناير 2005 يستثنيها من أحكام حماية براءة الاختراع بعد 1 يناير 2005. وهذا غير صحيح، سواء بموجب القانون المصري أو اتفاقية التريبس. 

فبموجب اتفاقية التريبس، على الدول النامية التي استفادت من تأخير تنفيذ الاتفاقية إنشاء ما يسمى بـ "صندوق بريد" لتسجيل حقوق الامتياز التي سيبدأ مفعولها في السريان بعد الموعد المحدد للخضوع للاتفاقية. ويعني هذا أن القانون الدولي يوجب على الحكومة المصرية أن تضمن حماية براءات هذه الأدوية بحلول 1 يناير 2005 طالما أن حقوق براءة اختراعها ما زالت سارية، وبصرف النظر عن تسجيل الدواء قبل 1 يناير 2005 من عدمه. ولو انتهكت مصر هذا الواجب، فقد يؤدي هذا إلى مقاضاتها أمام هيئة فض المنازعات التابعة لمنظمة التجارة العالمية. وهكذا فالتشريعات الجديدة التي ستطبق لحماية براءة اختراع الأدوية في 1 يناير 2005 لا تعني ضمناً أن تسجيل الدواء قبل الميعاد النهائي سيستثنيه من أحكام حماية براءات الاختراع. 

وكان من القضايا الأخرى التي ثارت حول التريبس أن معظم الأدوية المطروحة في مصر قد انتهت مدة صلاحية حماية براءة اختراعها، حيث أن تصنيعها وتسويقها مستمر منذ أكثر من عشرين عاماً، على حد قول الدكتور مصطفي إبراهيم، رئيس شركة سيد للأدوية والنقيب السابق لصيادلة القاهرة: 
"يعني إحنا عندنا 95% من أدويتنا في مصر خلاص انتهت الحماية فيها و لا تخضع لاتفاقية التريبس." (99)


وبالفعل، فإنه وفقاً لبيانات المكتب المصري لبراءات الاختراع لا يزال 10% فقط من الأدوية المطروحة في السوق المصرية خاضعاً لحماية براءة اختراعه، بينما سقطت حقوق الملكيةالفكرية لحوالي 90% من الأدوية. ومن ثم، فلا يوجد أي مبرر لارتفاع أسعار الأدوية التي لا تتمتع ببراءات اختراع، إذا توفرت المادة الأساسية اللازمة لتصنيعها محلياً (100). 

ورغم هذا فإن من الخطأ رسم صورة وردية والتقليل من أهمية الأدوية الجديدة. فقد ساق خبراء آخرون آراء مختلفة بشأن أثر اتفاقية التريبس على الحصول على الأدوية الأساسية في مصر. فكما أخبرنا الدكتور محمد رؤوف حامد، أستاذ علم الأدوية بالهيئة القومية للرقابة والبحوث الدوائية: "الأدوية الجديدة ستكون غالية ومع الزمن ستقل قدرة المواطن العادي من الطبقة الوسطى على شراء الأدوية" (101) . 

ويقر الدكتور مصطفي إبراهيم بأن "نسبة الـ5% فقط وبعض الأصناف الحديثة لعلاج بعض الأمراض [ستخضع للاتفاقية]''. 

وبناء على هذا فربما لن تتغير كثيراً أسعار أدوية شائعة الاستخدام، مثل الباراسيتامول، لكن الارتفاع في الأسعار سيصيب أدوية أخرى لازمة لعلاج أمراض أكثر خطورة وغالباً ما تهدد الحياة، كأمراض القلب والسرطان. كما أن الأدوية الأقدم عهداً غالبا ما تكون أضعف تأثيراً من الأدوية الجديدة، وخصوصاً الأدوية التي تعالج مثل هذه الأمراض التي تهدد حياة الإنسان. وقد ينتج عن هذا أن 
"أدوية السرطان، أدوية أمراض القلب، ومضادات الفيروسات هي دي اللي حيبقى سعرها في السما والمريض يفضل إنه يموت ولا يدفعش تمنها" (102).


كما أنه حين يسري مفعول اتفاقية التريبس وتبدأ شركات الأدوية تطبيق الأحكام الاحتكارية على الأدوية الحاصلة على براءات الاختراع، فإنه لن تكون هناك أهمية لنسبة الأدوية المستخدمة حاليا في مصر والمشمولة بحماية براءات اختراع، سواء كانت تمثِّل 5% أم 10% أم أكثر من ذلك من إجمالي الأدوية المطروحة في مصر. فالدواء من السلع سريعة التطور، وحيث تُخصَّص مبالغ كبيرة للبحوث ولتطوير الأدوية، ستظل الأدوية الجديدة تظهر بمعدلات سريعة، خاصة حين نأخذ في الاعتبار ما جدّ من تقنيات في مجال العلوم البيولوجية. وقد أوضح ذلك الدكتور أحمد العدوي: 
"التريبس حيكون لها تأثير شديد جداً ولكن مش في السنوات الأولى... إحنا دلوقت بنغطي حوالي 93% من استهلاك الأدوية... الأدوية العادية مش حتتأثر، التأثير كله حيبقى في الفرق... من السذاجة إننا نقول إن التأثير حيكون بسيط لأن الأدوية اللي احنا بننتجها دلوقت حتبقى موضة قديمة في العلاج بعد كام سنة لأن طريقة العلاج نفسها حتتغير خصوصاً بعد اكتشاف الخريطة الجينية واللي بتحدد ممكن الإنسان يجيله سرطان إمتى ويعيا باللوز إمتى... الأدوية الجديدة حتستعمل في منع حدوث الأمراض مش علاجها يعني على طريقة الوقاية خير من العلاج... فالتأثير قادم لا محالة." (103)


وبالإضافة إلى هذا فإن التأثير السلبي لتطبيق الاتفاقية لن يقتصر على المستقبل البعيد أو القريب فحسب. بل قد تؤثر الاتفاقية آنياً على الكثير من الأدوية الحديثة التي تعالج الحالات الخطيرة مثل الأزمات القلبية، وفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، والسرطان، بمجرد أن تشرع شركات الأدوية في تدعيم احتكاراتها الدولية على الأدوية لهذه الحالات في كل الدول النامية الكبرى، من مصر إلى الهند والبرازيل. 

وفي الغالب فإنه مع الشروع في تنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس في يناير 2005 - بصفته جزءاً من التنفيذ الدولي لحماية حق امتيازات الأدوية - فإن أسعار الأدوية سترتفع بشكل مطرد على المستوى الدولي، حيث إن شركات الأدوية لن تضطر لتخفيض أسعارها لمواجهة المنافسة مع الأدوية الجنيسة التي تصنَّع في البرازيل أو الهند. 

وقد أكدت الدراسات الدولية على الأثر السلبي الذي سينتج عن تنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس على صناعة الدواء، ونتائجه على أسعار الدواء في الدول النامية، وعلى حصول أهل هذه الدول على الأدوية (104). وسيرجع ارتفاع أسعار الأدوية بعد تنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس إلى ارتفاع تكلفة الأدوية المستوردة المشمولة ببراءات اختراع، أو ارتفاع أسعار موادها الخام (105) . 

ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن شركات الأدوية الدولية ما أن تحصل على احتكارات يمكن تطبيقها بقوة القانون على الأدوية في الدول النامية حتى ستطالب بحصص ربح أكبر عن هذه الأدوية. 
وتعد قضية الدواء في ظل تطبيق اتفاقية 'تريبس' خطيرة للغاية، حيث أن احتمالية ارتفاع أسعار الدواء تعد هي الأقرب في ظل الآثار العديدة للاتفاقية، مما سوف يؤدي إلى زيادة حدة مشكلة الدواء في الدول النامية والتي لا يستطيع نسبة كبيرة من سكانها الوصول إلى احتياجاتهم الدوائية. (106)


وإلى جانب هذا، فإن خضوع مصر لاتفاقية التريبس سيؤثر على شركات الأدوية المصرية. وهذا الوضع لن يقتصر أثره على شركات القطاعين الخاص والعام وعلى هامش ربحهما، بل قد يؤثر أيضا بالسلب على التوظيف في هذا المجال، وعلى الأوضاع المعيشية لعماله. 

وأثناء استقصاء باحثي المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية لآراء الخبراء المصريين في هذه النقطة انقسمت الآراء. فالدكتور جلال غراب، رئيس الشركة القابضة للصناعات الدوائية أكد على أن تنفيذ اتفاقية التريبس سيؤدي إلى خسارة مليارات الدولارات سنويا بسبب فروق الأسعار واحتكار شركات الأدوية متعددة الجنسيات للسوق (107). ولكن د. ثروت باسيلي، رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة آمون للصناعات الدوائية، يرى أن: 
"تأثير التريبس ليس على الصناعة بقدر ما هو على الجمهور... ابتداء من 1/1/2005 [الدواء] الرخيص مش حيبقى موجود حيبقى موجود الغالي بس. مين اللي بيتحمل ده؟ بيتحمله العيان... فالمشكلة تظهر تدريجياً ولا يحس بها إلا المرضى ولن تتأثر بها صناعة الدواء إلا تأثير بسيط غير ملموس." (108) .


ومهما كانت آراء رجال الصناعة المحلية، فإن اتفاقية التريبس مصمَّمة لخدمة مصالح شركات الأدوية متعددة الجنسيات. ويرجَّح أن تزيد من فرض هذه الشركات لاحتكارها على الأدوية في مصر، مما سيؤدي إلى رفع أسعار الأدوية وإضعاف قدرة الصناعة الدوائية المحلية. فارتفاع الأسعار لن يتوقف عند أسعار المواد الخام المستوردة عندما تُدعِّم الشركات الدولية المنتجة لها من قبضة احتكاراتها، بل ان أسعار التراخيص الطوعية قد ترتفع أيضا، ويصعب الحصول عليها، كلما توسعت الشركات الدولية في استغلالها للسوق المصري. 

----------------------------
94- محمد خليل قويطة (عضو مجلس الشعب)، مقابلة عبر الهاتف مع المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية في 20/10/2004. 

95- يشرح د. أحمد العدوي، المستشار الفني بالشركة العربية للصناعات الدوائية والمستلزمات الطبية (آكديما) ، بأن: "تعني اتفاقية الجات أن العالم قد صار قرية مفتوحة. لقد قرروا في عام 1994 أنه يجب إرفاق ملاحق بالاتفاقية، أي أنه لا يمكن لأي بلد أن تقبل الاتفاقية دون قبول هذه الملاحق أيضا. هذه الملاحق تضم اتفاقية التريبس. فيما سبق، عندما كانت إحدى الشركات تنتج دواء جديداً، كانت تحصل على حقوق لمدة عشر سنوات، تشمل حقوق العملية الصناعية فقط، أي أنه لو تمكنت أي شركة أخرى من إنتاج نفس الدواء بعملية صناعية أخرى، كان ذلك من حقها. ثم قالوا أنهم سيمدون الفترة من 10 سنوات إلى 20 سنة، وبدلاً من قصر الحقوق على العملية الصناعية فقط، فإنها ستشمل كلاً من العملية الصناعية والدواء نفسه." مقابلة مع المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية، القاهرة في 25 أكتوبر 2004. 

96- " د. اسامة الخولي: نعم هناك مرونة في تسجيل الأدوية ولكنها بضوابط" صحيفة عالم الصحة، 8 سبتمبر 2004. 

97- مقابلة المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور محمود عبد المقصود ، القاهرة في 23 سبتمبر2004. 

98- مقابلة المبادرةالمصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور ثروت باسيلي، القاهرة في 14 أكتوبر 2004. 

99- مقابلة المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور مصطفى إبراهيم، القاهرة في 26 سبتمبر 2004. 

100- نافع، مدحت وآخرون (هامش 48 عاليه) ص 17-18، و ص 31. 

101- مقابلة المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور محمد رؤوف حامد، القاهرة في 19 سبتمبر2004. 

102- مقابلة المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور أحمد العدوي، القاهرة في 25 أكتوبر 2004. 

103- السابق. ويتفق مع هذا الرأي د. مصطفى إبراهيم الذي قال: "أين موطن القلق؟ اليوم بعد اكتشاف الخريطة الوراثية والقفزة الكبيرة في العلاج، أصبح العلاج نفسه يتم بطرق جديدة ... أي أن الأدوية التي تصلح لعلاجي تختلف عن التي تصلح لعلاجك ، وتختلف عن التي تصلح لعلاج الآخرين ، كل حسب خريطته الوراثية. وهذا هو مكمن الخطر في اتفاقية التريبس." مقابلة المبادرةالمصرية للحقوق الشخصية مع الدكتور مصطفى إبراهيم، القاهرة في 26 سبتمبر 2004. 

104- السابق ص 17-18. 

105- السابق ص 19. 

106- السابق ص 20. 

107- عبد الجيد، عبد الله، "مع تطبيق التريبس في يناير المقبل: أسعار الدواء تتضاعف 3 مرات" العربي، 29/8/2004 ص 7. 

108- مقابلة في 14/10/2004.
كل الحقوق محفوظة © المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية 
بريد اليكتروني : eipr@eipr.org

----------

